# [Umfrage] Wie sieht euer Traum-Ergoshooter aus?



## Maschine311 (3. November 2010)

Da es z.Zt. nicht ein ordentliches Game in meinen Augen gibt, habe ich mich mal dran gemacht und sammle mal Resonanzen von "Zockersüchtigen"!
Es geht darum was ihr euch in einem perfekten Shooter wünscht, so wie Kartengrößen, wie wichtig ist der Singleplayermodus, welchen Modus bevorzug ihr ect.?
Es geht also nicht darum das es geile Grafik haben muß und um dessen Feinheiten und ein grandiosen Sound das stelle ich mal als Pflicht hin, sondern lediglich um Spielmodis ect.

Stelle als vergleich einige Game Namen als Beispiel in Klammern dahinter, damit man sich ungefähr vorstellen kann was gemeint ist.

Da ich das nicht unübersichtlich gestalten will, werde ich pro Kategorie nur 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben, wer also nicht grundsätzlich dagegen ist, soll dann bitte immer dafür sein. Z.B  die Frage wieviel würdet ihr für ein Game bezahlen, stelle ich mal als Grundlage dahin das dieses Game grandios ist, also das das P/L Verhältnis in jedem Falle gerechtfertigt ist.

Mehrfachantworten erwünscht. 

Natürlich darf auch jeder ein Kommentar abgeben, aber bitte keine Diskussionen raus machen und Seitenlange Post verfassen.

Danke euch für die Teilnahme


----------



## Sash (3. November 2010)

wie wärs mit einem storybasierten multiplayer modus.. 2 oder mehrere parteien kämpfen im koop gegeneinander und müssen eine größere mission bestehen, also mehr als nur capture the flag.


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem storybasierten multiplayer modus.. 2 oder mehrere parteien kämpfen im koop gegeneinander und müssen eine größere mission bestehen, also mehr als nur capture the flag.


 

Sowas war schon mal geplant. Nannte sich "The Crossing".


----------



## Maschine311 (3. November 2010)

Wo ist meine Umfrage geblieben ??????


----------



## FreakyRadio (3. November 2010)

BF 2 mit dem Pipapo von Bad Company 2


----------



## Maschine311 (3. November 2010)

Tja, wie es ausschaut hat es da wohl ein technisches Problem gegeben Die Umfrage ist Futsch und ich kann sie auch niergens mehr finden, also alles nochmal.
Kann ein Mod das mal hier closen, evt. auch ganz entfernen, ich mache dann einen ganz neuen Thread auf, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich hier jetzt noch ne Umfrage erstellen kann.

Also schaut mal in die neuen Beiträge, morgen oder Übermorgen gibts dann das gleiche nochmal mit Umfrage

Danke euch!!!!


----------



## Lexx (3. November 2010)

ERGOshooter.. ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. November 2010)

helfen bei bandscheibenvorfall etc..., kannste dann einfach wegballern anstelle massieren lassen und so


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

So wie M.A.G.  nur mit einer besseren Grafik und für PC


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Tja, wie es ausschaut hat es da wohl ein technisches Problem gegeben Die Umfrage ist Futsch und ich kann sie auch niergens mehr finden, also alles nochmal.
> Kann ein Mod das mal hier closen, evt. auch ganz entfernen, ich mache dann einen ganz neuen Thread auf, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich hier jetzt noch ne Umfrage erstellen kann.
> 
> Also schaut mal in die neuen Beiträge, morgen oder Übermorgen gibts dann das gleiche nochmal mit Umfrage
> ...


 

Done! Till tomorrow! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

